# Tree Climbing Window Stickers



## BostonBull (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a guy that can do ANYthing in Vinyl. I need a few different ideas on a sticker to be made up. I want it to have a tree with a climber dangling from a rope off of it. Kind of like the ones you see of the lineman on the pole. This will be made in any color wanted. So throw out the ideas and see if we can get this off the ground.

If we get a good one and they are made up let me know if there is an interest in them.


----------



## jamie (Jan 13, 2006)

the phrase:

i got wood

jamie


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jan 13, 2006)

Sounds cool I will have to put my creative thinking cap on.

Kenn


----------



## Redbull (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a friend that runs a sign company. I'm getting all my vinyl work for my truck done for a cord of wood + $90. I am curious to see what ya'll come up with, I might have some stickers made too. Good idea BBull!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 13, 2006)

Someday I'd like to do one of these in a vinyl transparancy


----------



## Redbull (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Jon, is Arborsite different than Arboristsite?


----------



## Redbull (Jan 13, 2006)

That would make a cool sticker!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 13, 2006)

Redbull said:


> Hey Jon, is Arborsite different than Arboristsite?



A copy error by the artist that got cropped out of the shirt art.


----------



## Redbull (Jan 13, 2006)

Hehe. I tried the addy too


----------



## PTS (Jan 13, 2006)

This was an old thread I started a while back that has a lot of fun stuff that could be used for your sticker.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=19791&highlight=Catchy+sayings

I have a great friend that is in the the sticker/lettering bus too. Must by a tree guy thing


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks pts


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 14, 2006)

So does anyone have any ideas on the pics for a climber in a tree?


----------



## PTS (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you want one that is fun or professional..... Fun guy with his ankle rapped in rope running up over a limb coming down and hand holding the other end. The more he pulls the higher the leg goes. Seen it somewhere. Professional.... I would include a chainsaw. Saw a couple of picts down south and both were just of climbers but didn't show a saw. Makes the public think they are rec climbers or something. They see the saw on the climber they better understand (IMO). Just a thought.


----------



## PTS (Jan 14, 2006)

One thing I find humorous is when I hear someone say "does money grow on trees" It really makes me chuckle. If anyone ever asks me that I simply smile and say "for me it does" It takes them a minute usually. Shuts them right up.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 15, 2006)

Both...I just am trying to see what it will look like on a sticker. It will definately look different on a sticker than paper.


----------



## PTS (Jan 15, 2006)

On Monday I'll Call my artist and see what she can come up with. We need something new and fun to put on our trucks too.


----------



## Onelick (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm sure you've already seen the ones in Sherrill's catalog...


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah I have seen the ones in Sherrill. I want something more realistic. i might just bring him down that catalog so cn get and idea. I was hoping that someone on here had something to offer......


----------



## PTS (Jan 15, 2006)

*Here is our company logo*

Here is our company logo in different sizes

View attachment 30244


I have also used

View attachment 30245


View attachment 30246


Someone sent me this one a while back and I think this one is fun

View attachment 30247


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks PTS that gives me something to show him.


----------



## mpatch (Feb 11, 2006)

*my company yellow pages add*

the proof looks betterView attachment 31246


----------



## hobby climber (Feb 11, 2006)

How about a picture of yourself as a black & white silhouette. Could be actual picture with no flash and setting sun (or rising), back lighting you. Or make it like a road sign in basic animated form. Your only limited to your imagination. Just keep in mind that your customers are the ones that have to understand what the picture is so K.I.S.S. ! Maybe ask some of your friends what they think a good picture or symbol for an arborist should be. My .02 ! HC


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 13, 2006)

mpatch,

How can you use that picture in your ad?

No helmet or safety glasses
The chainsaw looks like a Homelite from about 1980

Not very professional.

It does look like the climber is using SRT but I don't see a backup to the figure eight. Not a safe way to climb.

When I look for contractors I skip over any that say that they will beat anyone's price. The other way to get a skipover is to have a name that is made of alphabet soup like AAA or ABC, just to get at the beginning of the list.


----------



## mpatch (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom Dunlap said:


> mpatch,
> 
> How can you use that picture in your ad?
> 
> ...



it's just a clip art picture that my advertising rep. came up with, my ad has changed since then


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Feb 13, 2006)

mpatch said:


> it's just a clip art picture that my advertising rep. came up with, my ad has changed since then



Even so...how could you use it in the first place? There are plenty of other pieces of clip art to use. 

In the thread about the "Big Picture" there is lots of hand wringing about the current state of affairs. Promoting unsafe work practices doesn't shine the best light on our profession.


----------



## clearance (Feb 13, 2006)

Mpatch-the guy isn't even wearing spurs in that pic. how unprofessional! In Chilliwack B.C. a tree co. is called Joe Skillen Treetoppers Ltd., I am not kidding. This company has been around for a long time, known by everyone in that town. When a new guy bought the company he couldn't change the name because everyone would wonder where Joe was and not call a new guy. What about a tree service that shows a guy with a doublebladed axe, is that bad? Whatever works in advertising, it is there to attract business, if you have a picture of a monkey topping a tree and it gets peoples interest, good.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 13, 2006)

Someone sent me this one a while back and I think this one is fun

View attachment 30247
[/QUOTE]

Hey that's mine!

I got shirts with it on if you want some. BK did that one around4 years ago.


----------



## jay92974 (Feb 14, 2006)

:greenchainsaw: i already had window stickers made up and put them on 6 cars and truck. i had them made for $7.00 a sticker from panther press.(httpantherpress.btobsource.com) i only had them done about 6 months ago and i got 5 jobs from them so far. just remember white is the only color you should go with and it's the cheapest. i will drop price on some jobs if they let me sticker thier cars. advertisement is priceless! good luck with it>


----------



## BigJohn (Feb 17, 2006)

I saw a really good one other day. It was one of those piss on stickers. He guy was pissing on work and it said he was going climbing. Wouldnt that be a good one for all of us?


----------

